# Baltimore who is here now?



## RJJ (Oct 29, 2009)

Just want to post this to see if any an all that may be here would like a brief meeting to meet each other. Maybe Friday at lunch break?


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

:lol: Sitting right behind you and yes, I think it would be a great idea to meet each other and put faces to names.  Besides we can assist JP with handing out cards


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I will be arriving Saturday evening, for the ABM and the hearings through the 9th.  Keep in touch on the BB and I look forward to meeting some of you!

P.S.  are either of you going to meet on Sunday (Conf. room 309) with Dominic Sims regarding the Bulletin Board?  Hope you can be there - I need some back-up!


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Sorry VP...heading home on Saturday but will leave word with our people who will be here.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I'm here till Saturday, mid-morning. I'm up for lunch, there's a tavern across the street, not sure which direction, Pickles? Had a good Clam strip/fries basket for $7 last night, great wheat beer also. Anyway, when and where?

Where are you all at? I'm in the left hand side, towards the front.


----------



## cda (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

suggest  La Scala and james Joyce

http://baltimore.about.com/gi/dynamic/o ... ining.com/

http://www.thejamesjoycepub.com/


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

*Cda:*  It's a hike to James Joyce for a lunch break but closed it last night (edit...this morning)  

*Fatboy:*

Rjj and I are on the right side of camera deck if towards at committee.  I believe Rjj is coordinating it.  Pickles is around the corner and very close and would be a good choice.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I'm back in St Louis now but will be back in Baltimore on the 3rd.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Hope to be there tomorrow afternoon. If I can get out of Gillette? I'm not sure about denver as well?  It looks as if it will clear tonight. Ladies & Gents this is really important to me personally and professionally to put faces and names together. Cards? You bet! I have a good many and anybody willing to hand them out is welcome. Besides, it will look much better coming from many as it would from one. See you all tomorrow afternoon. I hope!

Hey, at least by getting in tomorrow I won't be tripping over fire fighters to get in the door!    

I know, I know. It was a cheap shot.


----------



## Min&Max (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I will be there 10/31 late afternoon. Would enjoy meeting as many as possible until I depart on 11/5. Always ready for good brew and good food!!


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Min&Max, Amen! It would be great to meet. Hope to make it in tomorrow afternoon. If you catch-up with FM or rjj they will fill you in on me? That should be interesting! LOL!


----------



## Min&Max (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

How many are at the Hilton Baltimore. I will be pretty much on my own so am always open to swapping lies.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I'll be there. I'll send you a private message with my name and cell number.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

FM AND I will meet ya Fatboy for lunch 10-30-09! You pick the time and place.

I will be back on 11-3-09.


----------



## Min&Max (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Anybody try the fishing?


----------



## fatboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Let's go for "Pickles Pub" at the lunch break, who knows when that will be. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

*Rjj, Fatboy & Anyone Else:*

Lets meet at the lunch break in front of the ICC Store in 2nd floor lobby to head to Pickles.......OK?


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

FM, Have a great lunch. Wish I could make it by then. I'll be along shortly.

Min&Max, My Dad and Uncle Bob were fishing way far south from there. just a few days ago. The fish have already went south of the Potomac. If you really want a fishing report ask rjj.


----------



## peach (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I'm trying to get there Sunday morning.

For those of you there, we will have a booth with some really cool scales with a MAGNIFYING strip.. until recently, I didn't realize how handy that really is with 1/8" scale plans..


----------



## RJJ (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

The fishing is poor in the harbour! I be out on the edge before day break! Only catch fish on the bottom. Fishing is prohibited in the Aquarium!


----------



## jpranch (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

rjj, better head south. Dad was just south of Chincoteague island last Monday. Him & Uncle Bob have been fishing the bay longer than I have drawn breath. They told me the fish that are left are really small. Better to get out the oyster tongs!


----------



## RJJ (Oct 29, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I will hit either the north or south side of the edge of the harbour. Google earth for a look see for access points. If the tide is going out the south edge will most likely be the best. This side of the bay is always a little harder fishing. The eastern side produces some nice rocks. Will see!


----------



## fatboy (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

OK, see you there FM, sorry about the fishing RJJ, that's why I don't........... :roll:


----------



## Min&Max (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

jpranch, Thanks for the message. I will give you a call when I get in(10/31). I will be more than ready for some food and drink by the time I get done checking in.


----------



## GREEN (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

just arrived at the hearing. I'l be looking to catch up with you guys.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

We will be meeting in front of the bookstore @ lunch break!


----------



## GREEN (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

see you then


----------



## RJJ (Oct 30, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

 I am home now! I will be back on Tuesday!  I believe that is the day we vote on board members! :roll: 

Jp has arrived and is in the penthouse at the Hilton!  :lol: So all BB members try to hook up. It is great to put a face to a name! Don't be shy its family!


----------



## jar546 (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Arriving Sunday afternoon, be there Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## InspMO (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Budget was a killer, won't be there until Friday 11/6.  

But I will be scaring kids to night! :twisted:


----------



## peach (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I'll drive up tomorrow morning for the meeting with Dominic.. and whatever hearings are happening.. I should be there by 8;30 am..  call me: 703-955-2685.  I'd like to put faces with names too.

Thanks

Cindy


----------



## fatboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Bummer, I'm going to miss you peach, I'm leaving this morning, in fact getting ready to bail out of the Admin hearing right now.

Again, great to meet a few folks.........


----------



## FM William Burns (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Well made it back home safe and ate too much candy tonight while giving it out  

Interesting side note: While traveling to the airport I rode with one of the IRC committee members.  We had a very productive discussion on looking at things from other perspectives such as:

• The energy movement associated to thermal insulating potentials and fire development.

• Sprinklers and the need to maintain fire resistive protection to structural elements.

• Emergency rescue and egress openings exterior heights and independent exits and other issues.

Needless to say the Lord works in mysterious ways and we both came away wanting to discuss issues further.  We are close in proximity so we will have future dialog and it sure was much more than I could have done during a 2 minute testimony or rebuttal, so maybe there is hope on the horizon   

It was a pleasure meeting Fatboy, JP, Green and seeing Rjj again.  I hope you all enjoy the rest of the hearings and have safe travel to and from.


----------



## peach (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I went up and met with Dominic and just a handful of people... it was a pretty good meeting; Vegas Paul will probably be contributing the minutes. :shock:


----------



## jar546 (Nov 1, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Just checked in at the Hilton.  Need some food before I do anything else.  We are going to go get find somewhere  to eat.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

You'll have to try Pickles Pub, go out the doors to the deck, furthest away from the coffee/soda station, down the stairs and it's right across the street........pretty good food/beers, reasonably priced and fast service.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Yep, that's true


----------



## peach (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I should be there some time on Wednesday and sometime on Thursday.. probably noon both days. maybe?  Have to see how inspections go..  (look for the purple conference shirt)..


----------



## RJJ (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

I will be back on Tuesday Morning by 7:30 am! We have a fire side chat and a vote for ICC Board members. Any body in Town please talk to me before the vote. I have one member that is running for office Greg Johnson. Some say he is a loose cannon I believe he will listen and not just give lip service. If we are to bring change we need to put votes on the floor.

I will also be meeting with some member from WABO before the fire side chat. If you want to join in please post.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Call me when you get here.  We are going to a seafood buffet right now.

Compliant:

1) Hardly anything going on at all today and several wasted hours then they try to teach a class in 3 hours.  Then vendors were not open until 1pm and the classes started at 1:15.  Not sure who to talk to about this, probably someone on the education committee.


----------



## Alias (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Unfortunately, not me.  I will be at the fireside chat in a 1/2 hour.  Virtually, of course.

Sue, stuck on the frontier with no funds.


----------



## north star (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

*Alias,*

*Don't fret too much!   You are not alone in the*

*'no funding' camp.      We are so low in our*

*budgets that we can't afford to change our*

*minds.  :lol:*


----------



## jar546 (Nov 3, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Just got home after 2-1/2 days in Baltimore.  Luckily only 3-1/2 hours away.  Able to vote on a few issues concerning the ICC, resolutions, etc. and the elections for the BOD that were open.  Left class for the fireside chat but decided to go back to class after I talked to Rjj who was going in to the chat.  Don't know what happened in there.  Not going back this week.  Thinking hard about Phoenix in 2010.

On another note, I was able  to meet a few people and put a face with a name.  Also talked to Peach on the phone but our paths will not cross this time.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Still here!!! Sure will be happy to see my horse on Friday after all this!   :lol:


----------



## RJJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Ya! Back in the office! It was sure great to meet those that I did come across! I will post a few items on the chat by the fire! No need for me to speak just being a fly on the wall was worth the price of admission. We have a year to gather in ideas and debate issues! As I have said for a while change is needed.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Check this out.

http://media.iccsafe.org/news/annual_co ... esday.html

The clown in the corner is me. Nothing has changed. But sure needs to.


----------



## InspMO (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Anybody know if the ICC is running a shuttle to the hearings from remote hotels. I fly on Friday.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

There are not any shuttles that I have seen. Getting around is not very easy. The luches and classes were about a quarter mile away.


----------



## High Desert (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

By the way, I met RJJ, jpranch and jar546 here. Glad to meet each of you. Anyone here for the MOE hearings, I'm on that committee.

Gary


----------



## RJJ (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

HD: It was my pleasure! Make them move along in the hearing! And please limited the amount of ink added to the code!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

JP,

You gave me a heart attack. I opened your link and there was my boss. (Dupler)  :?

Then I scrolled around and found you. Our department has sent a lot of people to the hearings this year but not me. We also had some representation in committees. Looks like fun from the outside. Safe travels home everyone.


----------



## jpranch (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Baltimore who is here now?

Daddy-O, It has been fun but there is more BS here than in a stock yard. I'm headed home tomorrow for some peace and quite.

High Desert, great meeting you.


----------

